# Wicked 1 strings sticker



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

If any staff hasnt gotten a contract emailed to them they need to PM hoyt68.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

oops I voted but Im not on the staff LOL...count 1 vote out on the " youth staff" sticker.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> If any staff hasnt gotten a contract emailed to them they need to PM hoyt68.


I thought it was sent via actual mail not email?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I thought it was sent via actual mail not email?


thats what i thought


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

SORRY GUYS I WAS GOING TO MAIL THEM BUT I DIDNT WANT YOU GUYS TO HAVE TO WAIT ANY LONGER PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU DIDNT RECIEVE THE EMAIL:teeth:
THANKS BILL


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Crap! sorry i didnt read the post 
count me out i voted for youth staff*


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

HOYT68 said:


> SORRY GUYS I WAS GOING TO MAIL THEM BUT I DIDNT WANT YOU GUYS TO HAVE TO WAIT ANY LONGER PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU DIDNT RECIEVE THE EMAIL:teeth:
> THANKS BILL


got the email:shade:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Poll ends tomorrow if you havent votede and your on the staff vote *NOW*.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

only a couple hours left!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I voted for youth staff sticker since I got the last spot on the youth staff.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

when do we get the stickers


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hoyt68 or myself will tell you when we find out.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

youth staff won right:slice:


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

LittleBucker said:


> youth staff won right:slice:


YES I AM HAVE BOTH MADE BUT I WILL SEND THE YOUTH THE YOUTH DECAL!!!
STILL WAITING ON MY DECAL MAKER GUYS:mg:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

ok cool:shade:


----------

